# Question on Catalytic Converters



## Anonymous (Dec 21, 2008)

Does anyone know of a chart that shows the amount of precious metals in specific kinds of converters?

Thanks


----------



## qst42know (Dec 21, 2008)

This is as close as you will get that I know of it is what they are paying for them. The yield at processing would include their profit margin. From this you can guesstimate their worth. The LTL is is a the scale each. The TL is at truck load quantity each of the same type.

http://www.recycle.net/Metal-P/catalytic/index.html?affilid=100029


----------



## Anonymous (May 7, 2009)

Dear qst42know,

I am searching about the amount (in grams or in oz.) platinum, rhodium and palladium in an average car. Can you help me about it?
Thank you in advance


----------



## qst42know (May 7, 2009)

I have no data for you. Just know that scrap yards are in business to make money. If they pay $20 for a certain type expect they contain $30-$60 worth of PGMs. A 30% to 60% profit margin would not surprise me at all on these. Yields will vary with each individual piece but what the scrap yards are paying I would expect is a very safe price for them.


----------



## Anonymous (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for your reply


----------

